# Bought a yak !!! Now what?



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks to all the avise on the Perception 12.5 Angler yak I asked about last week. When we went to look at it we were impressed and bought one. It will probably be my wife's (or so she tells me!) I'm probably still going to get a Manta Ray 14 in a couple of weeks when I can get down to Appomatix River Co.

Thanks to Riverrunner we each also ordered a Bending Branches Hybrid Carbon (man they felt light!!Thanks)

Right now we're using our Sea Doo PFD's and one question I have is are the paddling ones really that much better/cooler?

We tried to our yak yesterday at the lake and were impressed at how she went through the water but also noticed the effect of wind and current, something we'll have to get used to in due time.

We're going down to Hatteras in 2 weeks and we'll bring it down there. I'll probably rent a WS from Rob and see if I can get JAM to show me some of his hiding spots (you listening ??)

But before I do I'd like to hear your opinions of MUST HAVE's. I know part of the fun is rigging your yak to suit your taste but being a nob I'm looking for some wisdom from the board on basics.

Any thoughts on must have's?

Thanks again.
Eddie


PS. What's the best way to store the yak? On slings on it's side??


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

My personal feeling is: get a good PFD, and go yakking! Forget all of the rod holders, fishfinder/GPS/nuclear launch command systems and all that. Take it out on the water and get a feel for how it feels paddling, turning, launching, recovering, etc. Trying to figure all of that out, in an unfamiliar yak may spell trouble. Once you get a feel for the boat on the water, then try out taking tackle to fish with. 

Must Haves:

PFD
Phone in dry box/bag
Paddle (with leash)
Equipment and rod leashes
Drinking Water


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

also a whistle or air horn is a Coast Guard requirement, light if you are out in the dark


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A crate with rod holders for travel, doubles as a trash can and carry all on my yak.
Small cooler is nice.
Also nice to have is a dry bag or double ziplocks, just to carry a few comfort Items.
Super small list, try this Take it with you if you think you need it, but if you don't use it in 10 trips, take it out and cross it off the list.

PS If you are going to Hatteras, stay well away from the Inlet, it will suck in the Ocean on an outgoing and Laugh.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rod Holders*

Not a necessity right away, but if you want to do it, I'd order these soon as they are on sale and will probably get to you in time for installation before your trip!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?85153-installing-rod-holders

I posted some links to Scotty ones on amazon.

I also made a word document of things I need to bring and check off everytime I go.. I print it out and physically check it off as I'm packing to make sure and I adjust the list accordingly, it's constantly changing, but maybe it'll be a good start for you.. It started when I forgot my fish finder one day, when I went out for the sole purpose of testing it ...


Kayak Checklist:

1.	Apparel
a.	Dry pair of clothes
b.	Wetsuit
c.	Boots
d.	Thermals
e.	Rain Gear
f.	Sunglasses
2.	Life Jacket
3.	Knife
4.	Fishing License
5.	Anchor
6.	Emergency Paddle
7.	Batteries (AA)
8.	Radio and Charger
9.	Roof Rack
10.	Leashes
11.	Sprayer
12.	Food
a.	Camelpack
13.	Boat Locker
14.	Keys
15.	Fishing Tackle	
a.	Rods
b.	Terminal tackle that fits into small tackle box
c.	Bucket
16.	Fish Finder/GPS
17.	Minnow Bucket
18.	Cast Net
19.	Cooler
20.	Camera
21.	Rope
22.	Cash for Launch
23.	Bait bucket


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

@SMLOBX, would love to take you guys out, just get up with me as soon as you know the dates. Schedule is filling up fast, but there are a lot of Great Places I can show ya. Good Luck with the new boats.. JAM


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> My personal feeling is: get a good PFD, and go yakking! Forget all of the rod holders, fishfinder/GPS/nuclear launch command systems and all that. Take it out on the water and get a feel for how it feels paddling, turning, launching, recovering, etc. Trying to figure all of that out, in an unfamiliar yak may spell trouble. Once you get a feel for the boat on the water, then try out taking tackle to fish with.
> 
> Must Haves:
> 
> ...


A phone shouldn't be on a "Must Have" list above a VHF radio. I've said it before but I will continue to state that if you rely on a cellphone for on the water communications you're a fool.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

check out Austin Kayak...great prices...great selection....sign up for the newsletter and get a 20% discount...I just got my new Rod Pod for my Trident 15.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Guys-
Thanks for all the suggestions. I've got alot to think about...
I think a marine vhf is going to be high on the priority list.

One question I still have is how do you store these things ??

JAM - I'll PM you now...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

plotalot said:


> A phone shouldn't be on a "Must Have" list above a VHF radio. I've said it before but I will continue to state that if you rely on a cellphone for on the water communications you're a fool.


I have been seriously considering a Spot locator system. Their not terribly expensive, but they do require an anual subscription fee. That along with a cell phone for "casual" comunication seems like it would make a pretty good system.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

plotalot said:


> A phone shouldn't be on a "Must Have" list above a VHF radio. I've said it before but I will continue to state that if you rely on a cellphone for on the water communications you're a fool.


plotalot I would agree if you are in the bay or out on the ocean, but keep in mind that alot of people may be kayaking close to shore. I can tell you that last year (now I was in South Alabama) I never fished more than 100 yards from shore. Didnt need to, especially in the rivers and creeks. My cell phone from there always had reception and I kept it in a ziplock in my dry container.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

As far as a pfd, the extrasport osprey is a very nice one and has enough pockets for whatever you may need. Arc will have them too.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Notso and Aaron, a quick question. What is the phone number of that boat that doesn't see you but you see closing in on you?


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Raytogs that PFD is definitely on my short list.


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't wait too long on buying a MR from ARC. Their sale price on 2010's won't last much longer as their stock dwindles. Great yaks as I have an older model after trying to decide between it and WS and OK.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

plotalot said:


> Notso and Aaron, a quick question. What is the phone number of that boat that doesn't see you but you see closing in on you?


What's the frequency of the boat that has their radio turned off? 

I'm not saying that a phone is a "must have" in the sense that it's the most important, but from the perspective that it is something most beginners (which the OP is based on his post) would already have. Yes, a VHF radio is a great thing to have, but that's another thing on an already daunting list of things to have. If he can get it, great. If not, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to give a nod in agreement to AK! Most people alredy own a cell phone, most people do not already own a Handheld VHF radio. When you look at the cost of all the additions when you first buy a Yak and start adding things to it the cost grows and grows. Some things just have to wait and I would say I would wait on the Radio and stick with my cell phone.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Waterproof handheld VHF radios start at about $90. That is a small price to pay to play it safe and should be second only to a PFD in priority of safety gear added to a sensible yakers inventory. Arguing this point with me is futile, I'm right and I know it.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Odds are if a boat is heading towards you and doesnt see you, you can shout all you want on 13,16 and 68 but odds are they wont hear you, pay attention to whats being said on the radio or wont even have it turned on. I see someone got their panties in a bunch and took down my post about a flare across the bow but I really mean it. If you have your lights on at night or you have a flag flying during the day and have high vis clothes on and they dont see you, a VHF wont do much. Go out in a boat in the gulf and get near a rig or a vessel dragging lines and watch a flair come across your bow. You do what you need to do to stay safe out there.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*BEEN at the Kayak thing for around 9 years now*

Never had the need for a VHF, I fish one of the busiest inlets on the east coast.. just my 2c's, It is my responsibility, to stay/get out of the way of larger vessles.. 

JAM


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

plotalot said:


> Waterproof handheld VHF radios start at about $90. That is a small price to pay to play it safe and should be second only to a PFD in priority of safety gear added to a sensible yakers inventory. Arguing this point with me is futile, I'm right and I know it.


 Well With me I think its a little diffrent, the only use I have ever had out of a VHF radio was to get a decent fishing report down the coast from someone. I would say a Flair gun for me would come before the VHF radio. But as you say You know your right, and arguing a point with a brick wall does nothing but strain a voice. Just advise people its your oppinion and not the Word of God


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Marine radio and I have used it so far to listen the weather forecast by NOAA.

Save your money if you don't plan on going out in middle of the bay or ocean. Just use common sense when you are out there. You will lose in a collision versus
a speeding boat so stay away from one and keep your head up for them at all times.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I carry a handheld vhf and last year i had a run in with a boat heading straight at me and passed at about 3 ft. I never thought to pick it up !!! I about filled my shorts. I use mine mostly for weather and keeping in touch when we split up.i also carry a cell phone , but i wouldnt say the vhf is a must have. Just my .02


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Guys, its not the rules of the Road, its the simple rule of ton-age, he who is bigger has the right of way, regardless right or wrong. this is the rule we used when surfing, longboard has right of way, simply cause he can run your @ss over. I deal with the ferrys of Hatteras, the chanel is not much wider then the ferry. It is my job to watch out for him, not his job to watch out for me. 

If you see a boat bearing down on you, give way, change direction, you are much more manuverable then he is... Just sayin, Ferry's pass with in 20 feet of me all day long, but its done safely, we got mad boats down here just like you guys up there, I am trying to get where they can not go to get the fish.. I have a good relationships with all of the boaters down here, have not come close to being run over, I over pay attention...Be safe have fun..

JAM


----------



## Kings Pointer (Mar 18, 2011)

In the event you have some trouble and are trying to get a hold of someone to come get you, you'll probably be successful with a VHF. A well protected cell phone can do this job equally well. Personally, I'm of the opinion it's a luxury and choose not to carry a VHF. In fact, I usually don't even turn it on in my power boat as the chatter often drives me nuts. Relying on it for traffic is a gamble I'm not interested in. I sailed 1000' oil tankers for a living in my previous life and often had trouble hailing commercial fishing boats on the VHF (although they are required by maritime law to maintain a listening watch). Going in and out of SF Bay where the recreational boats are like mosquitoes - forget it, don't even bother. Unfortunately, my kayak isn't fitted with a steam whistle so I make an effort to do my best to keep out of harm's way. In the event you don't have a steam whistle either, you might consider a flare, smoke bomb, radar reflector or whatever else you can come up with to get the attention of the yahoo who is probably too busy making radio checks to hear you anyway! Don't get me wrong, a VHF is another tool and it may help you out. There's no guarantee he's going to see your flare either. Your best bet may be to do your best avoid placing yourself in such a situation, just as you would with the weather. But hey, if you like the security of a VHF and you choose to carry one, kudos to you for taking an extra precaution. Just don't assume that you're safe because you have one and rationalize taking a risk you otherwise might not have considered.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well took the yak out today at the lake for a good shake down cruise. The wind is still blowing pretty good but I figures it would be a (very) small taste of what the Bay side of Hatteras might be like...Fair amont of boat traffic but I had fun none the less.
Got my milk crate made and bought some rod holders to attach to it!!

All I need now is some feeesh!! :fishing:

BTW, I had my cell in a heavy duty zip lock bag in my shirt pocket and it worked fine...I got a call from my son who is graduating from Army BCT this Thursday and I'm glad I didn't miss that call. We leave Tuesday for his graduation and then to Hatteras !!!


----------

